# DWA for sale



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

I have some DWA for sale that is all in perfect health and feeding.

1.0. C.B. ammodytes prespasee 2007. 100 pounds.
0.1. C.B. ammodytes scatari 2007. 100 pounds.
3.4. C.B. cryptelytrops venustus 2009 75 pounds each.
1.0. C.B. albino crotalus atrox 2007 150 pounds.
0.1. C.B. albino crotalus atrox 2005 250 pounds.

Please serious enquiries and DWA holders only


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you regularly breed the venustus, cos I would love one but not at the moment.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

if i had a DWAL id have your hand off for the venustus. Stunning, good luck with sale.


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

SiUK said:


> you regularly breed the venustus, cos I would love one but not at the moment.


Hi Si,
thanks very much are you still in the game ?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi mate, yeah im still keeping, got a few bits and bobs at the moment, would love to add a venustus at some point they are stunning.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

greenvenom said:


> 1.0. C.B. albino crotalus atrox 2007 150 pounds.
> 0.1. C.B. albino crotalus atrox 2005 250 pounds.


 
You don't know just how tempting this is..........


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

greenvenom said:


> I have some DWA for sale that is all in perfect health and feeding.
> 
> 1.0. C.B. ammodytes prespasee 2007. 100 pounds.
> 0.1. C.B. ammodytes scatari 2007. 100 pounds.
> ...


I can now also offer 2009 C.B. crotalus ruber at 50 pounds each.


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

Is there any chance of photos of both the C.Ruber and the C.venustus? Do you know the sexes of the C.Ruber?

Vicki x


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

Victoria_O said:


> Is there any chance of photos of both the C.Ruber and the C.venustus? Do you know the sexes of the C.Ruber?
> 
> Vicki x


 Hi Vicki. I have sent you a P.M.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

What age are the C. venustus


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

Incubuss said:


> What age are the C. venustus


 The venustus are 6 weeks old and feeding on defrosted new born pinks,


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

brian said:


> You don't know just how tempting this is..........


 Hi Brian
I have sent you a P.M.


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

brian said:


> You don't know just how tempting this is..........


tell me about it.. i want them too..


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

Greenvenom empty your PM inbox I cant PM you back


----------

